# Interrail modular track system Help



## Inxsof1 (Nov 4, 2021)

Hello I have quite a few LGB trains and they used to run on an inter-rail modular track system that was installed for me around my pool patio in Florida. I took it down 10 years ago and I have it stored in a warehouse in Michigan I want to reinstall it from the ceiling in my boat house and start using my trains again the company inter-rail went out of business and I cannot find any information on how to install the track. I paid a fellow in Florida who is no longer around to install the system for me in Florida I took it down I have no idea how you transfer it from the floor to the ceiling to drill the holes for the hangers other than a plumbob which would not be that accurate. I'm hoping someone on here has seen or installed one of the systems I can't wait to get it back in operation again. I'm adding a picture of the track System setting in my warehouse and a picture from the Internet of one that's up and running that was for sale.

Thanks
Hopeful
Mark


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

To state right up front - I know nothing about this system other than what I see on line, but for one, to mount this from the ceiling, one would at least need the J-Hangers or something equivalent and maybe a cross support - see picture.
You may also contact this hobby shop that still shows some parts of that system on line to see if they can send you (or scan) an instruction sheet that came with the kits





Blue Ridge Hobbies Discount Model Trains - Why Pay More?


BIG Discounts On Model Trains! Over 130,000 Products In The Largest Model Railroad Product Database In The World. We Ship Worldwide! Your Hometown Hobby Store Online. . All Scales Available. Over 350 manufacturers from around the world. Shop Around And Compare Prices. You'll Find We Offer The...



www.blueridgehobbies.com


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Sorry - forgot that this forum doesn't allow tiff images.
Here is the J-Hanger:


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Mark,
Welcome to MLS.
I have never really understood to value to have trains running around at ceiling height as you really can't see them and enjoy them, but if that's what you want!
When you say 'boat house', is it actually on the water with water inside?
I would perhaps be concerned about dampness effecting the trains and tracks.
Have fun,
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## DetailsDetails (Jul 28, 2021)

What KRS shows is a single track and what you have is dual track. Bit of a balancing act and you HAVE to install both tracks. 
Good news is that you only need threaded rod to hang it. 
Finding the holes could be done with a laser. But a plumb bob works fine unless you have an 18ft high ceiling and you leave the structure on the floor.
If you have any heavy rolling stock I would go with a little more frame than single point suspension. A dive above 2 or 3 feet kills a model quite permanently


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Inxsof1 said:


> I paid a fellow in Florida who is no longer around to install the system for me in Florida I took it down I have no idea how you transfer it from the floor to the ceiling to drill the holes for the hangers other than a plumbob which would not be that accurate. I'm hoping someone on here has seen or installed one of the systems I can't wait to get it back in operation again.


I have no direct experience of this system but I believe any competent handyman could install it in a ceiling environment. 

Threaded rods are available at your local Hardware store, along with anchors or similar threaded devices that would be screwed in to the ceiling joists.
The issues are:
- it must be flat and level; but the threaded rods allow for adjustment.
- the rods must be secure and support the weight of the track and the heaviest train you have.
- you may not have ceiling joists where they are needed. I personally would not bolt the rod in to the sheetrock ceiling. You may have to take down the drywall to add crosspieces.
On the other hand, if this really is a boathouse, their may be an open ceiling so a good woodworker/handyman could easily hang it for you. 

You'll also need some long bolts to fasten the sections together. I note on your photo the bolts that presumably attached it on your patio.

I do have a friend with a powder-coated metal track frame similar to yours. It rusted in his SW Florida back yard.


----------



## Jpsgarage (Aug 9, 2008)

I have the assembly instructions that I can email you. I have some of the sets that I never used if you need to add on….
John


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Could you email me the instructions as well and I will add them to the gbdb database.
krs9 (at) mail (dot) com
Thanks,
Knute


----------



## Jpsgarage (Aug 9, 2008)

I don’t know how to attach a pdf to this forum. Can you advise me?


----------



## Jpsgarage (Aug 9, 2008)

I just looked. I have a starter set….5 foot diameter 2 tracks and a 6 foot add on set.. This would add up to a 5 foot by 8 foot loop. I also have a 5 foot single track extension set.


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Jpsgarage said:


> I don’t know how to attach a pdf to this forum. Can you advise me?


If you emailme the pdf, I can create a link for the pdf and post that in the forum


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

krs said:


> If you emailme the pdf, I can create a link for the pdf and post that in the forum


To post the pdf in the forum, did you try using the paperclip symbol? That seems to allow pdf attachments - or change the pdf to a jpg and then attach it as an image.


----------



## Rob Lieberson (8 mo ago)

I have installed multiple Interail ceiling layouts and I would be happy to help. Email me at [email protected] or call me at 510-928-2323.


----------

